# List all the Horus Heresy Novels.



## DeathGuardGarro (Nov 8, 2010)

Can someone please list all of the Horus Heresy Novels for me. Im confused.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

In the order they were published

Horus Rising
False Gods
Galaxy in Flames
Flight of the Eisenstein
Fulgrim
Descent of Angels*
Legion
Battle for the Abyss
Mechanicum
Tales of Heresy (short story compilation)
Fallen Angels*
A Thousand Sons**
Nemesis
The First Heretic
Prospero Burns**
Age of Darkness (short story compilation- not out yet)


*linked novels, Book 1 & 2

**same events from different perspectives


----------



## DeathGuardGarro (Nov 8, 2010)

ravens flight?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

You can find them all here.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

DeathGuardGarro said:


> ravens flight?


Audio book, not a novel


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Baron Spikey said:


> Audio book, not a novel


Psh semantics


----------



## Fancyxeno21 (Sep 8, 2010)

Baron Spikey said:


> In the order they were published
> 
> Horus Rising
> False Gods
> Galaxy in Flames


It would probably be best to read these 3 in order


----------



## DeathGuardGarro (Nov 8, 2010)

Ive read horus rising, false gods, galaxy in flames, and FotE. Im almost done with Fulgrim now. I just want to know whats next. and these audio books also?


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

After _Fulgrim_ you basically move out of that Istvaan setting. You can pretty much read the rest in any order.

Audios and extra parts:

_Raven's Flight_= Audio
_The Dark King/ The Lightning Tower_= Audio
_Garro Oath of Moment_= Audio
_Collected Vision_= A big collection of Heresy stories


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

I use http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Horus_Heresy_Series


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I still think the books should be read in their published order as alot of the books do make subtle or direct references to previous books in the series


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

As a Heresy Novel reader its kind of hard to not read them in order, as we usually get them as soon as they get out. With the Exception of the first five for me. I went _Horus Rising_, _False Gods_, _Galaxy in Flames_, the _Fulgrim_. It was out of order, but I actually preferred it a bit more. I just felt like the styles of the Writing worked better. 

It would have probably made more sense trying to read _Flight of the Eisenstein_ before _Fulgrim_. But it felt more like a blast reading those four first. Especially since they were all really good. Wasn't that big of a fan for the original fourth. I also feel that just in case some people have more interests in certain parts of the Heresy they'd probably feel more inclined to read those first. But the first three should definitely be read first. Those are pretty much a blue print for the rest.


----------

